# Curtis Sno Pro 3000 Frame Side Mount 1Fk1



## Jking4114 (Nov 16, 2019)

Currently searching for a frame side mount for Curtis Sno Pro 3000! MODEL 1FK1


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Try Storks, they show a 1FK2, it may work. Or you may need to modify it a bit.


----------

